# Christmas is over ....



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So, can we remove the 'Merry Christmas' header from the forum please?

It's bad enough putting up with the event let alone living it weeks after! :?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Its already gone!! :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

gone


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> So, can we remove the 'Merry Christmas' header from the forum please?
> 
> It's bad enough putting up with the event let alone living it weeks after! :?


 :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Seems to still be there?????


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh, I get it - its in readiness for Christmas '08!


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

still here,3oc


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Only 352 days to Christmas, maybe a counter with days remaining might be useful also!

:lol: :lol:

Surprised there isn't more chat about this across the site?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Am I the only one with Christmas still showing?

I have cleared the cache etc but it is still there!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Nope, still wishing me a Merry Christmas dicky!! :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

And me 
I did though
Sarah


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Its in readiness for Christmas 2008!

Or maybe in readiness for somebody to be aresed to take it off the site!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Yep deleted cookies - still there :? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

GONE

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Take another look, back again! :roll:


----------

